# Smartphone Bug Squashers



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Just a reminder. The bar code reading apps for smartphones are rather handy but you need to have a working virus program running in the background. Remember they open up a website that can raise all kinds of problems if you don't have something in the way to check it out.


----------



## thinksincode (Nov 26, 2011)

I have to disagree. The threat of viruses on smartphones is way over-exaggerated, partly due to the antivirus companies wanting to sell their product.

A web site alone is highly unlikely to do anything to your phone - unlike visiting it with your PC web browser.

If you use some common sense and caution you definitely do not need an antivirus app on your phone. It will just suck up more battery life.


----------



## titanoman (Nov 27, 2011)

You don't need any anti-virus on a smartphone.

Sent from a Samsung Galaxy S2


----------



## thinksincode (Nov 26, 2011)

titanoman said:


> You don't need any anti-virus on a smartphone.


You put it much more succinctly than I. 

BTW, how do you like the Galaxy S II? I'm thinking of getting one.


----------



## titanoman (Nov 27, 2011)

I love this thing. I spend probably 16 hours a day on it (I don't work anymore) and it flawlessly keeps up with anything I throw at it.
I've had LG and HTC but this thing blows them away.

Sent from a Samsung Galaxy S2


----------



## hyunelan2 (Aug 14, 2007)

I also have a Galaxy S2, after my HTC Evo decided it was time to die 2 months ago. It is an awesome and superior phone to anything else out there (except for maybe some of the very-latest Android phones). The ONLY complaint I have about the Galaxy S2 is that its WiFi reception does not seem as good as the HTC Evo. I can be sitting right next to a WAP (as I am right now) and not have full strength.


----------



## titanoman (Nov 27, 2011)

hyunelan2 said:


> I also have a Galaxy S2, after my HTC Evo decided it was time to die 2 months ago. It is an awesome and superior phone to anything else out there (except for maybe some of the very-latest Android phones). The ONLY complaint I have about the Galaxy S2 is that its WiFi reception does not seem as good as the HTC Evo. I can be sitting right next to a WAP (as I am right now) and not have full strength.


Mine goes down to -20db from 15 feet away (wi-fi analyzer, Android Market). Works perfect.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Will find and post an article from ages ago about how the concept of viruses on personal computers was nothing short of software company racketeering. Up to you folks but at least check the settings of every app you have running to see what information they are allowed to tap. If the app can, a hacker can too! Of course if you have a really smartphone you have nothing personal stored on it making my argument irrelevant. 

As for the Galaxy question. The screen size is nice but I find the thing too big to feel comfortable with it. There is a really big difference in screen resolution between the Sprint/TMobile/AT&T versions. A girlfriend had to have one and found the The TMobile thing tops the list. And who wants an AT&T thing. Phones they sell are great but good luck placing or receiving a call. They were rated again the worst network for actual phone calls. 

If you want to venture off the map? The new Cricket Muze phones are nice. The Samsung is by no means a Galaxy but you can buy it at Best Buys for chimp change, drop it in a bucket of paint or run it through a washing machine and not feel awful having to replace it. Monthly, pre-paid, no contract service is $55 including unlimited music downloads and unlimited everything else but only 1,000 talk minutes. Usual threat of throttling down if you go over a data cap. Only 3G service. Cricket phones run on the Sprint network.


----------

